

Customers Forcing Changes at PayPal - sew
http://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2012/11/01/business/01reuters-paypal-risk.html?hp&_r=0

======
dmix
Few companies cause me physical discomfort when I hear their name, PayPal will
always be one of them (among GoDaddy and Rogers Communications).

~~~
Evbn
Paypal and Rogers are due facto monopolies, which naturally leads to evil.
GoDaddy achieves that honor squarely by catering to the worst in all of us
("run your website on a nascar driver striptease that never stops teasing!"),
and most of us oblige.

~~~
nodata
and most YCombinator companies still use GoDaddy. Bizarre.

------
gav
It's interesting that they list their loss rate at 0.3%. I'm sure that's
pretty low compared to their customers. I've seen a lot higher in ecommerce,
and for retail shrinkage is usually around 1.5%.

------
invisible
I'm currently in the middle of a crappy situation with PayPal. Anecdotal as
that may be, I don't think they're ever going to "get better." Besides how
they operate their business, their developer API is the work of 10+ years of
legacy, cruft, and no innovation.

------
thomden
With competition from Square I hope that PayPal is finally being forced to
mend its evil ways.

~~~
manveru
I doubt they'll change much outside the US.

